# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  alkool

## νικος32

paidia pairnw tavor kai den kanei na pinw ka8olou alkool.Etsi submbibazomai me kamia mpura xwris alkool(0,5%).Teleutaia pinw mpura me coca cola mazi gia na meiwsei to alkool.Allla meiwnei to alkool ontws?H to au3anei?Epishs h coca fairnei entash.Mhpws na piw me lemonada?Giati poulane sto emporio kai mpures me lemonada.Ta neyra mou spasan paidia kai den eime gia polla.

----------


## interappted

να μην πινεις καθολου μπυρα!η coca cola δεν αυξανει το αλκοολ φυσικα αλλα δημιουργουνται χημικεες ενωσειε αφου εχει καφεινη!κι η καφεινη αν κ χρησιμοποιειται στη σουρα...μαζι με το αλκοολ δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο ειναι μιξη!

----------


## νικος32

mhpws na pina mpura me lemonada?

----------


## episkeptis

πιες κρασι με σπραιτ και τελειωνε

----------


## episkeptis

Ξεχασα.Και μπυρα με σπραιτ κωλολεει.Την πινουν πολυ οι Αγλλοι ετσι, αλλα δε θυμαμαι πως το ζητανε τωρα

----------


## LOSTRE

Κοίταξε ,η συνδιασμενη χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων και αλκοόλ αυξάνει την δράση και των δύο ουσιών...Γι\'αυτό΄αποφευγετ ι.Αλλά μπορείς να πίνεις καμια μπυρίτσα αρκετή ώρα πριν πάρεις τα φάρμακα.

----------

